# Perkiomenville, PA - Bella #A170396



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.montgomerycountyspca.org

Perkiomenville Facility, Bella, #A170396, 4 yrs, PRETTY








[/img]


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

She is gorgeous!

Is this a kill shelter, just curious.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

How beautiful.....is someone going to help her?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

dogsaver, (sorry have to get off but wanted to let everyone know) & you have to PM me now to teach me how to post these photos : ) )


There is also another:

PRINCESS - ID#A169951

My name is PRINCESS. 

I am a spayed female, black and tan Purebred German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 6 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 17, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ToFree24dogsaver, (sorry have to get off but wanted to let everyone know) & you have to PM me now to teach me how to post these photos : ) )
> 
> 
> There is also another:
> ...


There is a separate thread for her on the board. They aren't releasing her as they have a trainer working on her aggression issues.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just an FYI - Princess is at their Conshohocken branch....this dog is in their Perkiomenville branch. This facility has three branches. 

Conshohocken is not very rescue friendly...Perkiomenville is.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i don't see her on the web site. Am i just missing her?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is the link to the page. She is the third one down.


http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?sea...type_DOG&PAGE=2


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

The Perkiomen branch where both of these dogs are is not what I would call high kill. Chris the manager loves German Shepherds and will keep them a very long time. I adopted my WGSD who was mostly blind and labeled aggressive from Chris and he kept her 3 1/2 months. They also kept Duchess & Max for about a year, some may remember the thread on the board a while back. They are great to work with and usually call rescues after about a month if the dog has not been adopted.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info whisperg, and glad you have worked with this shelter - maybe you can help if a rescue needs assistance with a pull.

Bella is such a beauty and that's great they are having a trainer work with Princess - she is young and may just need to feel secure.


Hoping a rescue or new home can be found for these two


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

No problem. I conduct evaluations there for a local rescue, also I'm a foster mom for Echo. If someone on the forum is interested in this beauty I would be willing to evaluate her for them.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

She's no longer listed


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

They called me yesterday to evaluate her and when I arrived at noon today she was leaving with her new family. Her picture did not do her justice, what a looker. Her new owners lost their GSD last month to illness so they are thrilled.


----------

